# Does this look like pregnancy discharge (pic included)



## babymamawnna

Period due in 7 days :) hoping i'm pregnant!!
 



Attached Files:







1388083091130.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 136


----------



## babymamawnna

Mind you, I haven't had sex in about 4 days, this dischargrbhas been going on for awhile so I know it isn't semen. Please say yes haha.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I had that two or three days ago, im on CD1 now, I dont think there is such a thing as pregnancy discharge hunx


----------



## babymamawnna

:( have you even had it before? I'm normally quite dry between cycles othan than some white creamy discharge. I've defiantly had a lot more discharge than I ever have ranging between this, watery, and like thick mucus like ovulation. Idk i'm just hoping and praying very hard..


----------



## Ambermichelle

It's really hard to tell if your discharge/cm is linked to an early pregnancy sign. I wouldn't read too much into it. Fx for your bfp soon!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yes I get different CM after ov, this month I consistently felt like I had wet myself and was very wet looking, and my AF arrived this morning, I wouldn't read into it hun x I know its hard not to symptom spot xx


----------



## babymamawnna

Ugh, I hate it haha.


----------



## hopestruck

That's what leukorrhea looks like (discharge in later pregnancy), but to be honest it is all over the map in early pregnancy! Good luck!


----------



## babymamawnna

If I could thank you 100 times I would hope struck! :) i'm still keeping my fingers crossed. Hopefully my tests will get here tomorrow!


----------



## PJS1982

babymamawnna said:


> :( have you even had it before? I'm normally quite dry between cycles othan than some white creamy discharge. I've defiantly had a lot more discharge than I ever have ranging between this, watery, and like thick mucus like ovulation. Idk i'm just hoping and praying very hard..

That's the exact cm I've been having since 5DPO. I'm 12dpo, still have it in abundance now and BFNs all over the place. I've got my weird hip cramps again so it appears AF will be here in the next 2-3 days. I kept googling hoping it was a pregnancy sign, but everything I saw said it's the type of cm one gets right before AF. :cry:


----------



## babymamawnna

It's weird though. This is how my last 2 cycles have gone since ovulation, other than headaches starting about a week before my "period" and lasting about 3 weeks, nothing out of the ordinary. Except, the day before I started (which was, the 4th, 2 days early, not a biggy I know) I started getting small chunks of clear mucus, then I bled kinda normal for 2 and a half days with no cramps just a crazy intense backache, then it would stop and as soon as I'd take out my tampon and think i'm safe to throw out my panty liner, it'd start again, it did that 2 or 3 times. As soon as I stopped bleeding is when I got cramps then for acouple days had mucus exactly like when I ovulate. Then started getting the milky cm and still got cramps throughout the month. Now because of all the negative feedback i'm starting to feel like i'm clutching to something that isn't there.. :( we want it so bad, I never imagined it would be this hard to make a baby that sticks..


----------



## babymamawnna

Still a no go? I apologize if I seem desperate, it's just because well, I am! Haha i'm sure you ladies know what it's like to be feeling this way while TTC haha.
 



Attached Files:







1388120450202.jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 46


----------



## babymamawnna

Bump. C'mon ladies.. I really can't imagine this is just my body playing tricks on me..


----------



## Kayotic

Milky white discharge is one of the early pregnancy symptoms.
OF COURSE its not as definite but it IS a good sign. 
It could also be another tyope of health problem all together.
Around implantion, the mucus plug starts to form and that is one of the symptoms.

https://www.babymed.com/pregnancy-symptoms/vaginal-discharge-early-sign-and-symptom-pregnancy-0


----------



## babymamawnna

I should be getting some tests in the mail today. I've checked my mail like 4 times this morning and even walked over to the post office but the mailman was already gone with the mail.. I'm so impatient haha. I tried not to get my hopes up because everyone said it could be nothing but my hopes are beyond up, i'll be so dissapointed if I turn out not pregnant..


----------



## Kayotic

babymamawnna said:


> I should be getting some tests in the mail today. I've checked my mail like 4 times this morning and even walked over to the post office but the mailman was already gone with the mail.. I'm so impatient haha. I tried not to get my hopes up because everyone said it could be nothing but my hopes are beyond up, i'll be so dissapointed if I turn out not pregnant..

While I understand you will be disappointed, try to remember that you learn something new from every cycle and THAT alone will increase your success chances!
What did you learn this cycle? Its not all for naught :)


----------



## babymamawnna

Mhh, that this discharge doesn't definatly point towards pregnancy? Haha. If this month doesn't go in my favor I think i'm gonna buy a basal body thermometer because i've had ewcm all month and if i'm not pregnant than i'm clueless to when I ovulate because that was always my sign..


----------



## PJS1982

babymamawnna said:


> Mhh, that this discharge doesn't definatly point towards pregnancy? Haha. If this month doesn't go in my favor I think i'm gonna buy a basal body thermometer because i've had ewcm all month and if i'm not pregnant than i'm clueless to when I ovulate because that was always my sign..

Well, my temp spiked this AM from 98.25 to 98.6 so maybe it means something! I haven't tested today at all and I'm going to wait it out until I'm officially late, but who knows. I've been back and forth with the milky white lotion and then watery/creamy/clear all cycle. Usually I have to check CP to check CM but this cycle it's right at the surface. FX for both of us!


----------



## PJS1982

Oops, I lied. I did take an IC today around 6pm and had an evap. But I don't think those are the sensitive ones and I didn't hold any urine and have been drinking water like crazy. So thirsty lately!!!


----------



## gonnagetabump

Test again!!!!!!!


----------



## Zeri

I don't think cm/ discharge is a reliable indicator of pregnancy either way. If you look up early preg signs in books/internet, you wont see cm/ milky discharge as a sign. (After ovulation discharge is normally creamy or sticky) I dont think theres such a thing as pregnancy discharge either...leukkorhea usually happens in later months. A climbing temp would be a better indication of preg than cm- so I would watch your temps as well as other standard preg signs, such as sore breasts, tiredness etc.


----------



## babymamawnna

Yeah, if the egg had just implanted that morning you definatly wouldn't get a positive, you have to test again. I was gonna test days ago but my boyfriend hasn't touched our mailbox since the ice storm we had so our mailman won't deliver out mail, I went over to the post office to see if I could get it but the mail guy was ignorant to me. I'm so mad.


----------



## Kayotic

Zeri said:


> I don't think cm/ discharge is a reliable indicator of pregnancy either way. If you look up early preg signs in books/internet, you wont see cm/ milky discharge as a sign. (After ovulation discharge is normally creamy or sticky) I dont think theres such a thing as pregnancy discharge either...leukkorhea usually happens in later months. A climbing temp would be a better indication of preg than cm- so I would watch your temps as well as other standard preg signs, such as sore breasts, tiredness etc.

But, they DO mention it.
_Besides bleeding, a woman may notice a white, milky discharge from her vagina. That's related to the thickening of the vagina's walls, which starts almost immediately after conception. The increased growth of cells lining the vagina causes the discharge.
_
https://www.webmd.com/baby/guide/pregnancy-am-i-pregnant

White milky vaginal discharge is occasionally the first pregnancy sign and symptom noticed by many women. - See more at: https://www.babymed.com/pregnancy-s...-and-symptom-pregnancy-0#sthash.36cvIptf.dpuf


Symptoms: Sticky white or pale yellow discharge can be constant during pregnancy, leaving you feeling in frequent need of new undies. 
https://www.parenting.com/article/weird-pregnancy-symptoms

#9. Pelvis: Increased Cervical Fluid
Many women notice more cervical fluid (vaginal discharge) than normal during early pregnancy. This is normal. It can be white and creamy (like lotion) or wet and slippery. 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/top-10-early-pregnancy-symptoms.php


More vaginal discharge? You're not imagining it. What you're noticing is probably leukorrhea  the odorless (or mild-smelling) milky discharge that you occasionally found in your underwear before you were pregnant. There's just a lot more of it now, partly because of increased estrogen production and greater blood flow to the vaginal area.
https://www.babycenter.com/0_12-icky-pregnancy-side-effects_10312447.bc#articlesection3

I can go on. :)


----------



## babymamawnna

I was gonna say.. I don't understand why everyone's saying that. I've always seen vaginal discharge in the list of pregnancy symptoms.. I took a test yesterday in the middle of the day but I couldn't tell if what I got was a evap. line or faint positive. I tried to upload a picture but it kept saying it was too large. I'm gonna test again today.


----------



## Ambermichelle

My CM was defiantly NOT a good indicator of pregnancy. I had every CM under then sun in my tww. 1-5 DPO, I dried up like a desert (which was odd because I always have some sort of watery discharge). Then 6 DPO, my watery discharge came back. Then I had watery and creamy. I even had a day of EWCM. And the day I got my BFP, I did a cervix check and brought down with my what resembled milk? 

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Zeri

Kayotic said:


> Zeri said:
> 
> 
> I don't think cm/ discharge is a reliable indicator of pregnancy either way. If you look up early preg signs in books/internet, you wont see cm/ milky discharge as a sign. (After ovulation discharge is normally creamy or sticky) I dont think theres such a thing as pregnancy discharge either...leukkorhea usually happens in later months. A climbing temp would be a better indication of preg than cm- so I would watch your temps as well as other standard preg signs, such as sore breasts, tiredness etc.
> 
> But, they DO mention it.
> _Besides bleeding, a woman may notice a white, milky discharge from her vagina. That's related to the thickening of the vagina's walls, which starts almost immediately after conception. The increased growth of cells lining the vagina causes the discharge.
> _
> https://www.webmd.com/baby/guide/pregnancy-am-i-pregnant
> 
> White milky vaginal discharge is occasionally the first pregnancy sign and symptom noticed by many women. - See more at: https://www.babymed.com/pregnancy-s...-and-symptom-pregnancy-0#sthash.36cvIptf.dpuf
> 
> 
> Symptoms: Sticky white or pale yellow discharge can be constant during pregnancy, leaving you feeling in frequent need of new undies.
> https://www.parenting.com/article/weird-pregnancy-symptoms
> 
> #9. Pelvis: Increased Cervical Fluid
> Many women notice more cervical fluid (vaginal discharge) than normal during early pregnancy. This is normal. It can be white and creamy (like lotion) or wet and slippery.
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/top-10-early-pregnancy-symptoms.php
> 
> 
> More vaginal discharge? You're not imagining it. What you're noticing is probably leukorrhea  the odorless (or mild-smelling) milky discharge that you occasionally found in your underwear before you were pregnant. There's just a lot more of it now, partly because of increased estrogen production and greater blood flow to the vaginal area.
> https://www.babycenter.com/0_12-icky-pregnancy-side-effects_10312447.bc#articlesection3
> 
> I can go on. :)Click to expand...

Well, ok. Hopefully it is a good sign for you, then!


----------



## tigerlilly

Hi hunny, before I got my bfp I had cm that was like no other i've ever had, it was opaque white and very creamy, look just like body lotion actually.


----------



## justhoping

babymamawnna said:


> Yeah, if the egg had just implanted that morning you definatly wouldn't get a positive, you have to test again. I was gonna test days ago but my boyfriend hasn't touched our mailbox since the ice storm we had so our mailman won't deliver out mail, I went over to the post office to see if I could get it but the mail guy was ignorant to me. I'm so mad.

HAVE U TRIED using opk's?

this helps u get an idea of when you will ovulate


----------



## justhoping

babymamawnna said:


> I was gonna say.. I don't understand why everyone's saying that. I've always seen vaginal discharge in the list of pregnancy symptoms.. I took a test yesterday in the middle of the day but I couldn't tell if what I got was a evap. line or faint positive. I tried to upload a picture but it kept saying it was too large. I'm gonna test again today.

because its not a definite...everyone is different and every pregnancy is different..

its like saying all women get morning sickness and if they dont something is wrong..and that is just not true at all..

so its hard to say yes this is a definite sign when it might not be at all..


----------



## hopefulfor1st

It's a bit funny because your saying "is this a sign?" And everyone is saying NO, and your arguing that it is lol. So why ask?


----------



## babymamawnna

Haha i'm not saying "is this a sign?" I'm asking " does this look like pregnancy discharge?" That I obv. know not everyone experiences. I only posted one comment that as far as can tell might be considered argumentative.

Anywho, my period is due in 2 days. I bought some test strips from kisses from above, idk if anyone's ever used them, I get what looks like a faint pink positive but it dissapears like 3 minutes after I dip it. So idk if that's just an evap. line? Haven't really had anymore cm but had watery discharge for a couple days now it seems back to milky, i've started getting headaches again but not as bad as before and i'm not really getting many cramps anymore. I've just been TRYING to quietly wait it out, I have another test strip but i'm just gonna wait until my period is due.


----------



## babymamawnna

justhoping said:


> babymamawnna said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, if the egg had just implanted that morning you definatly wouldn't get a positive, you have to test again. I was gonna test days ago but my boyfriend hasn't touched our mailbox since the ice storm we had so our mailman won't deliver out mail, I went over to the post office to see if I could get it but the mail guy was ignorant to me. I'm so mad.
> 
> HAVE U TRIED using opk's?
> 
> this helps u get an idea of when you will ovulateClick to expand...

I'm gonna try that this month if i'm not pregnant. My cycle has just been really weird, my cm has always been a pretty obvious sign of when I ovulate, it's always been about 11 days after my period and 14 days before my next. So yeah, if we failed this month i'm definatly gonna try opks or maybe even charting (i'll have to do some research cause I don't know anything about that) haha.


----------



## hopestruck

I bought the strips from Kisses From Above! Honestly, I did get some "ghost lines" on them but a real + should be fairly obvious by the time AF is due. Have you tested again recently? Would love to see your tests up here!


----------



## justhoping

babymamawnna said:


> Haha i'm not saying "is this a sign?" I'm asking " does this look like pregnancy discharge?" That I obv. know not everyone experiences. I only posted one comment that as far as can tell might be considered argumentative.
> 
> Anywho, my period is due in 2 days. I bought some test strips from kisses from above, idk if anyone's ever used them, I get what looks like a faint pink positive but it dissapears like 3 minutes after I dip it. So idk if that's just an evap. line? Haven't really had anymore cm but had watery discharge for a couple days now it seems back to milky, i've started getting headaches again but not as bad as before and i'm not really getting many cramps anymore. I've just been TRYING to quietly wait it out, I have another test strip but i'm just gonna wait until my period is due.

any lines that is there then disappears is a negative....

im sorry...

if your cm is changing as well it might just be ur cycle moving along..

its not really argumentative at all its just you cant tell if its a sign really :)


----------



## justhoping

babymamawnna said:


> justhoping said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babymamawnna said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, if the egg had just implanted that morning you definatly wouldn't get a positive, you have to test again. I was gonna test days ago but my boyfriend hasn't touched our mailbox since the ice storm we had so our mailman won't deliver out mail, I went over to the post office to see if I could get it but the mail guy was ignorant to me. I'm so mad.
> 
> HAVE U TRIED using opk's?
> 
> this helps u get an idea of when you will ovulateClick to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna try that this month if i'm not pregnant. My cycle has just been really weird, my cm has always been a pretty obvious sign of when I ovulate, it's always been about 11 days after my period and 14 days before my next. So yeah, if we failed this month i'm definatly gonna try opks or maybe even charting (i'll have to do some research cause I don't know anything about that) haha.Click to expand...

dont use first morning urine..afternoon is best..

also i start testing day three of my cycle..it helps u get accaunted with them and find out exactly when u do ovulate...

also just because u get a positive opk or ur temp goes up or ur cm changes on que...

non of that actually means u ovulated...

i know that so sucks but it is the truth....i have positive opks..cm change and temp spike and my Re has informed me non of that means you actually ovulated, it just means ur body is trying....:/

odd i know...so wonderful being a women..

but if you are ovulating and just not catching the right time opk will definitely help you out

gl

sorry about the caps in earlier post that was a mistake


----------



## hopefulfor1st

A line that disappears within the 10 mins would just be the dye moving 
Across the test. How did you go? I've had a little of this discharge to day too


----------



## babymamawnna

Well, I tested yesterday, bfn :(
I didn't even get the ghost line, I should start between today and Wednesday, I use my cycles for my period tracker and it says i'm 2 days late but I don't think that's accurate.


----------



## babymamawnna

justhoping said:


> babymamawnna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justhoping said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babymamawnna said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, if the egg had just implanted that morning you definatly wouldn't get a positive, you have to test again. I was gonna test days ago but my boyfriend hasn't touched our mailbox since the ice storm we had so our mailman won't deliver out mail, I went over to the post office to see if I could get it but the mail guy was ignorant to me. I'm so mad.
> 
> HAVE U TRIED using opk's?
> 
> this helps u get an idea of when you will ovulateClick to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna try that this month if i'm not pregnant. My cycle has just been really weird, my cm has always been a pretty obvious sign of when I ovulate, it's always been about 11 days after my period and 14 days before my next. So yeah, if we failed this month i'm definatly gonna try opks or maybe even charting (i'll have to do some research cause I don't know anything about that) haha.Click to expand...
> 
> dont use first morning urine..afternoon is best..
> 
> also i start testing day three of my cycle..it helps u get accaunted with them and find out exactly when u do ovulate...
> 
> also just because u get a positive opk or ur temp goes up or ur cm changes on que...
> 
> non of that actually means u ovulated...
> 
> i know that so sucks but it is the truth....i have positive opks..cm change and temp spike and my Re has informed me non of that means you actually ovulated, it just means ur body is trying....:/
> 
> odd i know...so wonderful being a women..
> 
> but if you are ovulating and just not catching the right time opk will definitely help you out
> 
> gl
> 
> sorry about the caps in earlier post that was a mistakeClick to expand...

Oh my god, that's evil haha. It seems so confusing, maybe we'll just DTD like crazy haha.


----------



## hopestruck

Sorry about the BFN. Crossing fingers you'll get lucky very soon!


----------



## justhoping

u may have a really off cycle but doing the deed every to every other day is also a good idea :) and do fun :) i so enjoy my OH wich helps me so much on this journey. been ttc for three yrs now and if i didnt ENJOY HIM it i think would make it so much harder ya know..:) (blush) lol but it is about the fun of it too...hehe

if i where u i would go out and get some opk's if ur in america u can go to cvs or walgreens and get answer brand or store brand like answer they give u like a months supply for 20 bucks and there the strip dip kind...
gives u loads to play with and get used too :)

good luck and keep testing, ur not out till the witch shows her ugly mug!!!\

ur testing around the time alot of us are...why not join our thread in the testing area...its a huge thread but full of support..its a nice small group and we been cheering each other on for over a month now

right now its called
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...in-us-december-testers-lucky-poas-5-bfps.html

come join us its full of very supportive people (hug)


----------



## babymamawnna

babymamawnna said:


> Well, I tested yesterday, bfn :(
> I didn't even get the ghost line, I should start between today and Wednesday, I use my cycles for my period tracker and it says i'm 2 days late but I don't think that's accurate.

NOW i'm 2 days late, welp :) I could probably test but i'm scared.. Haha.


----------



## apple_20

Test test test. Lol good luck


----------



## justhoping

take a test good luck


----------



## tigerlilly

babymamawnna said:


> babymamawnna said:
> 
> 
> Well, I tested yesterday, bfn :(
> I didn't even get the ghost line, I should start between today and Wednesday, I use my cycles for my period tracker and it says i'm 2 days late but I don't think that's accurate.
> 
> NOW i'm 2 days late, welp :) I could probably test but i'm scared.. Haha.Click to expand...

:test: good luck


----------



## babymamawnna

Testing tomorrow morning  Eeek!


----------



## Kayotic

SO?


----------



## hunni12

don't keep us waiting lol


----------



## babymamawnna

Soo, I never bought a test because I started getting a brown tint to my discharge like I was gonna start but by the time I got home it stopped.. Then started again, this is driving me bonkers. I bought 2 tests this morning idk if I should take one or not or assume the witch is making a subtle slap you in the face grand entrance. Should I pee on it or not?! Haha. I'm not getting any cramps or anything but my discharge is actually starting to get a redish tint to it.

Its just weird normally I get creamy discharge with a brown tint and within 4 hours I have a full blown period.. The discharge started Wednesday night around 2 am.


----------



## hunni12

i still want u to test :)


----------



## Kayotic

I mea , to me it just $10 so I would take the test but then again, I piss on sticks for fun so thats just me.


----------



## babymamawnna

I took a test this morning, bfn.. But I hardley peed, I had to tip the cup sideways to completely dip the stick, i'll wait a couple weeks and test again.


----------



## babymamawnna

I started.. :( on to the next cycle. :sadangel:


----------



## apple_20

I'm sorry to hear that. Good luck with the next cycle


----------

